

Startup help...YoungMillionaires.com - irosaike

Wanna see what people think about this concept and if I should go route of members only club like millionaire matchmaker or make it more like a sugardaddie.com ? help!
======
onan_barbarian
You could cut out the middle-man, and just try to get us the phone numbers of
the ladies in your stock art.

There's already a category for businesses which offer rich men the chance to
specify things like 'chest size' in the women they'd like to 'date', and
'dating site' isn't it.

------
tgrass
100K/yr?!? More like YoungMiddleClassAndProbably UnderwaterOnTheirHome.com

~~~
irosaike
well 100 k because its a concept that can work nationally not just in
california or new york or miami

------
khadijahmddaud
Open Minded Discuss about all thing what peoples LIKE to KNOW

